# An Emotional day....



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

What an emotional day i've had today..

(12am)Its my brother Jacobs Death aniversary today, 12 years since he passed on only 22 hours old...

(1am)I discovered my beloved Roborovski 'albert' had died in his sleep.

(8am) NO VALENTINESS CARDS  , is very dissopointed in boyfriend!!

(9am) On the way to Huddersfield to collect new baby oliver From Jill (aka the dogsmother)

(9:30am) mum Phoned to say the Cremation is too expensive, more than last time, that it was £45 for individual cremation & £15 for the box, unless you buy the box you dont get your ashes back. so thats £60. (its £8.50 for cremation with other pets, but you dont get ahses back)

(11:03am) Mum phoned again (still driving to huddersfield) to say she has bought Oliver some new toys, Silent spinner & cage.

(11:21am) Satnav panicked because we went down a 'new road' so we got lost.

(11:26am) Arrived at destination.

(11:35am) Met Jill & family , very lovely and animal friendly people. Saw oliver for the first time, stunning little GIRL , she has long hair on her bum .

(12:03pm) On the way back to peterborough, with little ollie rusteling about.

(1:30pm) Eats a _Vegan_ macdonalds, oliver eats some cucumber .

(2:35pm) Arrive home, total miles 265 miles. Mum see's oliver for the first time.
Mum Surprises me by telling me she paid for the cremation(i cried) & the box.
Then she pointed to Alberts old cage, i looked in to find New toys,house,wheel & HAMSTER .

He is a Robo aged 18 months, he was in the adoption bit for over a week, they said this was his last day before the put him to sleep.
Mum Fell in love with him!
He was in the adoption bit because he was fighting with his brother for over a month, It turns out he was fighting because his Brother wouldn't let him near the food bowl or in the house.
The lady that gave them up, said 'I do not want to associate with violet creatures'
His brother was reserved or we would have had him to.
They were kept in a rotastack (crap version) with a house,food and water ONLY!
He is very nervous, and doesnt know how to play or use his wheel, or his bed.
He is finding comfort in alberts fave toy his wooden penguin, he has mover it several times.

Oliver has already setteled...She is very lively & loves her toys, she didnt know wich to play with.. i think she has just about scented every square inch of her cage  
i think she must have got on and of her wheel a THOUSAND +1 times...

lol

so yh Busy, emotional, somewhat hectic day!! 
xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww petal you deseve a wee blob for that...:smilewinkgrin:

what a day!...


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww thankyou 

10 cages!!!

Oh and mum has fallen in love with a italien greyhound and wants him, so looks like new dog time...lol 
xx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah...cool

My mum was like that she loved animals....Just like me...


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

glad to hear that your happy huni, i hope you enjoy your 2 new little darlings. xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

heehee my mum just cannot resist the cute littel faces!! 

aww thankyou chell  
xx


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> heehee my mum just cannot resist the cute littel faces!!
> 
> aww thankyou chell
> xx


Its good you have a mum like that (now we know where you get it from!!), my mum is scared of mice and all "furry crawley things" as she delicately puts it :mad2: i was never allowed! I did have a hamster that i hid from here tho lol.

Did you get the ashes back from last time? last i remembered they were taking ages and you were upset?!? xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

yh i got them back 21 days later!! lol 

xxx

tut Oliver is soo nosey!! 

xx


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> yh i got them back 21 days later!! lol
> 
> xxx
> 
> ...


OMG thats ages, i bet you were going mad!!

Bless what is she upto??


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Chell82xx said:


> OMG thats ages, i bet you were going mad!!
> 
> Bless what is she upto??


Ha yes i was going MENTAL!! i swear, if they had lost him , i think i would have killed lol.

Part of his ashes are in my locket, wich reads 'when you wish upon a star..'

i plan to put some of albert in with him .

xx

Oliver is getting up to see whats up , EVERY time i move!!

i spoke to my bro juss now and she was like 'hey wassssuuup' lol 
xx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awww...a hectic, and perhaps sad day, but great day all the same

Congrats on the new hammies!! 

Glad you have finally got Oliver...are you going to rename her? Olivia was her name in the first place wasn't it...?

Can't wait for the pics


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That has got to be the world's nosiest hamster, she doesn't want to miss a thing. I bet you sleep tonight after the day you've had.


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> Ha yes i was going MENTAL!! i swear, if they had lost him , i think i would have killed lol.
> 
> Part of his ashes are in my locket, wich reads 'when you wish upon a star..'
> 
> ...


Awww cutie pie!!! You should keep her name as oliver it sounds cute for a baby girl lol. xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

She is staying an oliver

Or Ollie/Olive for short...

George is a busy boy now!!

he has his rutine of

Running on wheel, run round cage twice go through tunnels & see-saw, run round cage again , go on wheel etc!! 

xx


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

lol i'm suprised he doesn't fall asleep on his wheel after all that running about. xx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like a real hectic day! glad u have two new hammies xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Chell82xx said:


> lol i'm suprised he doesn't fall asleep on his wheel after all that running about. xx


So am i!! !lol 



suzy93074 said:


> Sounds like a real hectic day! glad u have two new hammies xxx


aww thankyou, i love having hamsters , they make me so happy. i would never reject a hamster, somehow i wuld find away!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> So am i!! !lol
> 
> aww thankyou, i love having hamsters , they make me so happy. i would never reject a hamster, somehow i wuld find away!!
> 
> xxxxxxxx


As your just up the road do you want me to keep an eye out on my local freecycle for any cages?? I dunno if you have the room but there was one on there the other day. I can pick em up and store them for a short while for you if you need em. xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

that would be great but i dont drive!! lol 

I dont mind paying for P & P though  

i have plenty of room , thats what garages are for after all  lol 
xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

If I knew how to send you a 'hug' I would
DT
xxx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

just *hugs* will do  

xx


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> that would be great but i dont drive!! lol
> 
> I dont mind paying for P & P though
> 
> ...


Ok hun well if i see any i'll grab em and let you know then when you need em we can sort something out, i was up your way today in royston then huntingdon at the wood green animal shelters so its not a million miles away. xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, what a day!

You've really inspired me, rescuing all those hamsters!

I should be taking an elderly hammy off a friend over easter, she's moved to uni and can't have him any more. He's over 2 years old already, so he's quite an old man. I'm not sure whether he's a Syrian or a Dwarf, but I don't mind, i'll take him whatever he is lol although I would rather he was a Syrian 

Once he's gone over the bridge (and lets face it, if i'm getting him as a 2 year old, it won't be too far away) i'm gonna look out for a rescue, as there's gotta be loads of unwanted hamsters!

How did you come across all yours? I've thought about maybe putting a wanted ad in the paper for an unwanted hamster.

Congrats on your mum for rescuing George! Perhaps Albert died for George, so that he could have his old home


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

saddd xxxxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

btw...you know you were saying about them putting the hamster to sleep?!  does that happen in pets at home if they dont get adopted!?


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Wow, what a day!
> 
> You've really inspired me, rescuing all those hamsters!
> 
> ...


Thats so nice to hear  im pleased i have inspired somone it makes me really happy 

After mushroom & zafara (my first dwarfs) My friend said she didnt want her hamster anymore, i agreed to take her in, she was in a crabbyrotastak cage, with noo toys, i moved her into a bigger cage & she blossomed from a miserable hammie into a lively playfull littel girl, i became hooked!!!

the buzz i got from seeing the hammies happy and knowing i will be giving them a happy for ever home, untill they pass on, even though she only lived for a month with me , i still made it the best month she had ever lived 

it was so worth it!! , i went from 3 hamsters to 6 (robo's) then to 7(jeffrie) then 8, 9, 10 etc.

they make me happy....

Im an official rescuer, i have my contact details & woodgreen, if their is a hammei that needs taming i'll tame it... if their is a hammie needing a foster home i'll foster it.



foxxy cleopatra said:


> btw...you know you were saying about them putting the hamster to sleep?!  does that happen in pets at home if they dont get adopted!?


Yess very often, thats why i find it hard to say no, especially if they need alot of attention & care  
xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Another good thing with rescueing hamsters

is that you are known in all pet shops in your area !!

plus at my local petshop i get discount on food & treats plus i get free water bottels from them!!! lol

i got a _15 kg_ bags worth of food for what £8.50!!!

oringinally £14 but they know i rescue hamsters!!!!

Plus when going round carboot sales i usually get cages cheaper because i say it'll go to a rescue hamster (wich it will) the other day i got 2 'pet inn' cages for £5 inclding toys( i disinfect DW!!)

originally £12 ..

Plus , alot of people donate cages , toys & wheels to me. (friends mainly)

xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow, that's amazing, you've really got yourself something going there 

it's good to see people doing something like this, as often little animals like hamsters get left out in the rescue process, all the focus is on cats and dogs, when in reality, all animals get neglected.

It'd be nice for more hamster/rodent rescues to pop up because i'd always rather take on a rescue over buying one from a pet shop, but there's just no choice in my area but to buy from a pet shop, which i'm quickly turning against 

I should be sort of rescuing my first hamster soon from my friend, but since he's over 2 years old already and I won't be getting him for another month or two, we'll just have to see how things go!

I miss owning hamsters, can't wait to have another


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> Wow, that's amazing, you've really got yourself something going there
> 
> it's good to see people doing something like this, as often little animals like hamsters get left out in the rescue process, all the focus is on cats and dogs, when in reality, all animals get neglected.
> 
> ...


That is soo true , their are ( i think) 14(registered) rescuers in the Uk, iincluding me.

Atleast taking in a hamster is better than him having to go through the adoption proccess and because of his age, he probally wont find a home!!

well done on taking him in  xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> That is soo true , their are ( i think) 14(registered) rescuers in the Uk, iincluding me.
> 
> Atleast taking in a hamster is better than him having to go through the adoption proccess and because of his age, he probally wont find a home!!
> 
> well done on taking him in  xx


aww, it's not enough lol! You don't know of any around Lancashire do you? the RSPCA near me do take on small animals, and when I did my work experience there, I ended up adopting a mouse (my mum told me i'd end up coming home with something ) and she was a great pet, I was devastated when she died  but the rspca don't tend to get that many hamsters in really. There's 3 gerbils on their website that have been up for rehoming since 2006 and still haven't got homes, I wish someone would take them on


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

adopt them !! !LOL 

i would but its to far away!! 

I know its a shame their is only a few rescuers, but they have a round 7-15 each lol 

xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish I could lol!! I don't know enough about gerbils though, and I definately don't have the room or time for them as well as the hamster  college is sometimes a 12 hour day for me with all the travelling and whatever thrown in, so I need to be careful how many animals I take lol once i've got the hamster, i'm not getting anything else, although I wish I could 

I could ask at college, I do Animal Management and we've got loads of animals at college, so I could ask if they'd take on a couple more gerbils, although we've already got lots of them, so I don't think they would. Never any harm in asking though


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

hmm yh i suppose...

omg 12 hour college day!! 

:scared:

'stolenkissgerbils' on here would help you....
tbh they arent very high maintenance!

I promised myself i would only have 6 hamsters MAX!!!!

xx 

i break promisies! 
x:lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> hmm yh i suppose...
> 
> omg 12 hour college day!!
> 
> ...


LOL yeah, that feeling is quite familliar "I won't get any more after this one..." then a few weeks later i'm stocking up on new toys and food lol!

I think i'll definately ask at college about the gerbils, but with being at college so much (it's about 4 hours worth of bus travel per day), then doing assignment work when I get home _and_ a weekend job  I don't want all the animals getting too much, one hamster is gonna be enough I think now :lol:

One of my friends from my class might take them on too, we're all nuts about animals


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

aww that great  

yh deffo ask aboutgerbs 

keep me updated!! 
lol 
xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

wow i still crazy about hammieseven now!! 

its only been 3 months since that day and ive had 3 hamsters and 2 mice!!!

lol

Xx


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

i'm glad i'm not the only one who is mad about hamsters lol. Doesn't matter what they are. 

At the mo, we have 1 syrian, lolly, and 3 dwarf, 1 x chinese, jacob, and 2 russian, billy and ben.

I'm in south staffs, if you get any hammies that need forever homes near me, let me know as i would love to help. (I drive, to distance isn't a prob) I have around 4 spare cages, just in case lol, but like you am always buying loads more stuff.

Don't see many hamsters, near me, that need rescuing, only [email protected], but check in with them every week, just in case


----------

